
Funding the Next Generation Ecosystem of Internet Architects - Tomte
https://ngi-pointer.fundingbox.com/
======
rendx
This is part of a larger effort by the European Commission to support a "next-
generation internet":

[https://www.ngi.eu/get-funded/](https://www.ngi.eu/get-funded/)

Depending on the success, it will be extended in the next 10-year period
"Horizon Europe" starting 2021:

[https://ec.europa.eu/info/horizon-europe-next-research-
and-i...](https://ec.europa.eu/info/horizon-europe-next-research-and-
innovation-framework-programme_en)

From the spectrum of activities, I consider NLnet's small grants programs to
be the most useful:

[https://nlnet.nl/PET/](https://nlnet.nl/PET/)
[https://nlnet.nl/discovery/](https://nlnet.nl/discovery/)

List of projects that have received up to 50k€ per proposed activity:

[https://nlnet.nl/thema/NGIZeroPET.html](https://nlnet.nl/thema/NGIZeroPET.html)
[https://nlnet.nl/thema/NGIZeroDiscovery.html](https://nlnet.nl/thema/NGIZeroDiscovery.html)

The "project" itself does not have to be "based in Europe" (since open source
projects are not 'based' anywhere); the person/entity receiving financial
support should be.

